# Using synthetic motor oil for lubricant?



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

I have recently sized a bunch of 223 brass using motor oil. It worked perfect and had no trouble. Now that bing said is there any info that you guys know of to help with the rest of the process or anything to be carefull with. I just put a little on my finger and sized 6 or 8 and then put a little more on my finger and just rubed them a little as I went. This is already done and I understand there are other lubricants out there so please no need for pushing other products. I just want to move forward from this point. The biggest thing is how to remove the oil residue. If tumbling them is your answer what is the best media for syn oil.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seriously don't want to come off as a smart azz, but look at these two statements.
#1


> This is already done and I understand there are other lubricants out there so please no need for pushing other products.


#2


> The biggest thing is how to remove the oil residue.


Any media you use will be no good for tumbling brass again, and I wonder if you will get all of the lube off even then. The only thing I can think of is use plastic gloves and wipe every case with degreaser. Make very sure you have all of the lube off. When a cartridge goes off in the chamber it isn't only the bolt that contains all of the recoil and abuse. As the case expands it also grasps and holds to the side of the chamber. I don't have any idea what percentage of total rearward movement of the case is arrested by the chamber itself, but with a lubed case the bolt is going to take it all. I would think a bolt between the eyes could mess up an otherwise good day. Good shooting and be careful.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd say run the sink full of hot soapy water and start with that. If that doesn't work, use some carb cleaner or break cleaner.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The only media I know that would take that off is the stainless steel pins. That is because you tumble your casings in water with soap and these pins. I have tried to just use soap and hot water but you have to scrub them hard to get them clean the pins do the hard work for you. If you did not want to do that Gas or Acetone would be the next best options.

Chuck Norris' credit cards have no limit. Last weekend, he maxed them out.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have to know why? With the pain in the *** it casuses and the variety of cheap case lube what was the reasoning behing this? It would be hard for me to ever trust those rounds to go bang every time.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

KurtR said:


> I have to know why? With the pain in the a$$ it casuses and the variety of cheap case lube what was the reasoning behing this? It would be hard for me to ever trust those rounds to go bang every time.


times 2


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, my curiosity is killing me too.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Alright! ******* reloadin at it's finest. :lol:

Acetone in a well ventilated area, or carb cleaner. Then hot soapy water and let them dry good.

huntin1


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Boy you guys are brilliant. Thanks to the guys for their actual attempt to help. To those who actually are hear to help would you throw away the brass. On the bright side now I have some people to look up to anyway.


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

The brass should be fine after a thorough cleaning, ensuring there is no oil residue inside the cases.

I would be curious if the dimensions of the case body are smaller vs. using regular case lube as the oil would tend to be a little thicker, causing the sizing die to squeeze the case more.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

lesser, you used motor oil for sizing cases and you are calling other people brilliant? You better look in the mirror pal!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Nothing wrong with people experimenting with new ideas. No reason to put someone down for it, After all, if people didn't experiment and try new things out, we wouldn't have these contraptions we're typing on or the rifles we love to shoot. I'm not saying that I'd try using motor oil as a case lube, but it did work, although probably fairly messy and a pain to clean up.

I'm not sure if the op has gotten the oil off the cases yet, but I'd put em in a bath of hot water with some dawn dish soap and then let them dry really well. I think I'd tumble them after they are dry and possibly replace your old media with new stuff in case there's enough oil left to contaminate the old media..


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ac700wildcat said:


> Nothing wrong with people experimenting with new ideas. No reason to put someone down for it, After all, if people didn't experiment and try new things out, we wouldn't have these contraptions we're typing on or the rifles we love to shoot. I'm not saying that I'd try using motor oil as a case lube, but it did work, although probably fairly messy and a pain to clean up.
> 
> I'm not sure if the op has gotten the oil off the cases yet, but I'd put em in a bath of hot water with some dawn dish soap and then let them dry really well. I think I'd tumble them after they are dry and possibly replace your old media with new stuff in case there's enough oil left to contaminate the old media..


i am all for people experimenting to find out stuff but also i like to know what the "why" is behind the expermiment. That is all i really wanted to know. There has to be some thing gained from an experment and with explaing the process of using motor oil as sizing lube it seems to be trying to make a wheel more round. Maybe there will be some ground breaking process found here to improve the accuraccy or the life the brass but with out evidence of that seems the imperial or one shot is still going to above the 10w-30.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess some people just like to tinker, or maybe funds were a little low or something. I'm guessing the only thing that will be learned from this is that motor oil is a pain in the rear to clean up. I will also stick with my can of One Shot for my case lube needs.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

ac700, check your load manuals and see how many suggest motor oil as a case lube. If I remember correctly a couple of mine even warn away from things like that due to problems with primers and powder. Curiosity can be the mother of invention, but it can also be the dynamite that blows your arm off. Seems to me the OP is the one putting others down, or did I read that wrong? I am not "brilliant" :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> no need for pushing other products


It's a good thing hunting season is here because everyone is getting a little testy. The above statement sort of told people to mind their own business while asking for help. I think that got the reaction. However, often these things escalate.

I try to help, but I also can not contain my curiosity. I agree new things being tested is great. I do it with one or two cases at a time. I'm not rich enough to waste a lot of cases. The best you can do I think is use a grease remover. You don't need to buy a 4 oz bottle for $8 because Isopropyl gas deicer is the same thing. Use plastic gloves because it will also dissolve the lipids in your skin.

I noticed one person talked about one shot. I tried that and was getting brass galling in my die. I called RCBS about it and they were not wild about the spray on lubes either. Robert A. Langager was PMing me often about advise on reloading. One day he mentioned he had run out of sizing wax. Now after reloading for 55 years I had never used wax. Again with curiosity I seldom control well I had to try it. I have used nothing but Imperial sizing wax for about three years now. I can't see using anything else. I have used the Hornady wax in a pinch when I run out once. Now I have four containers on hand.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have mentioned One Shot before. I like it, but am making a change. I guess I should say, I like the convenience of it. It does take a fair bit of tumbling to get off though. On more than one occasion I've had the rare case feel like it wasn't going to be coming back out of the die. Lots of people blame stuck cases to One Shot. I have a tin of Redding Imperial sitting on my bench. Will be giving a try next go around.

I also bought a tin of the Redding Imperial dry neck lube. It comes in a tin with "application media", a bunch of little balls coated in this lube. You just stick your neck in there and give it a roll and you're good to go, supposedly. When I start neck sizing, I will also be giving this a shot.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't remember ever reading anything about motor oil in a manual, but I'd agree that if they did, they would say not to use it. I guess my choice of words could have been better and coulda been directed at the op as well. As Plainsman said, it seems like everyone around here has been a little testy lately and I was just trying to keep things a bit calmer.

Anyways to the op, did you get them cases cleaned up?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ac700wildcat, that little testy is perhaps me too.  At least this Friday I can get in a couple of hours out west. I have to go for a family event so I might as well take a bow along right?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm sitting on a big hill about a mile from the pickup with the spotter in 1 hand and bugspray in the other. See lots and lots of water, along with a few deer. Pretty damn nice.

Hunting season is close.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

+1 on the Imperial Sizing Wax.

I've been using the stuff for about 7 years or so. I picked it up after a coworker who is very anal retentive with reloading suggested it. I've been using it ever since.

Adam,
I've seen the dry imperial container. Anyone use the stuff at all? I'd imagine it would be similar to a graphite, or bnh. slippery anyhow, but it might mess with neck tension.

xdeano


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

I am still trying to decide if I should throw them out yet. I understand it sounded like I wanted advice but mind your own business which equals this is my problem not what type of lube to us. The other threads on this start out with a question and no one answers the question it just turns in to a this is how I do it thread. Like I said the first time it is done and I have two options either throw them away or clean them up. I just started and heard about it and tried it and found out it wan't the best idea, but it was over and done with. Sorry for the confusion. AC thanks for the offer, but I will pass. Thanks for those who try and help.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

well if it your problem why did you come on here for advice? I love how people get all butt hurt when they get told the truth. Who ever told you to use motor oil if would find them kick them in the nuts and tell them never to give advice agin. Get a reloading book read it. Or just keep doing dumb **** and cry about it when you get told it was dumb. A little common sense goes a long ways.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I miss "nice Kurt". He was around for a week or two, where did he go? 

I agree with Savage, that must have been somebody else posting under his username there for a bit. :lol: oke:


----------



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank the lordy above you didn't use regular motor oil! The acid in natural oil would have rusted your dies!!! :crybaby: And probably caused havoc with your cases... But back on topic. Your in quite a pickle Lesser. You could use those cases but like everyone else said you would have to clean them extensively. So if you want to put the time in, use them.

Now since everyone else is suggesting other lube products i'll tell you guys mine. I like Hornady Unique Lube. It's about 4 bucks a tub and lasts forever! And if you don't believe me look at the reviews!

Here is the link to look at it: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=758495

This stuff is awesome, and midwayusa is a great site too :thumb:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

AdamFisk said:


> I miss "nice Kurt". He was around for a week or two, where did he go?
> 
> I agree with Savage, that must have been somebody else posting under his username there for a bit. :lol: oke:


I tired being nice just wondering "why" it was used. I have no time for people who ask a question to come back and give a lecture on how to respond to the question asked. if only boltriper could be alerted on this site.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Just asked a question and wanted a specific answer not a off subject one and all I got from 3-4 hunters was nonsense. Well you say I should kick the guy that tried to help in the nuts so I I thought I should probably give you one since you didn't even try to help. So I decided to post all my land in North Dakota and Minnesota along with my families as well. Good hunting this year. I threw the brass away. Lesson learned. thanks for the help for those who tried.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

so at 14 years old you get to decide if your familys land is posted? I could give a **** less if you post all the land you have if owned all of nd and minn does not bother me one bit. How about reading a reloading manual or would that make to much sense. You want a specific answer here it is your an idiot for trying to use motor oil any one with any little bit of common sense would know that oil and powder do not mix. So next time you are a quart low in the engine maybe try some one shot in that.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ac700wildcat said:


> I don't remember ever reading anything about motor oil in a manual, but I'd agree that if they did, they would say not to use it. I guess my choice of words could have been better and coulda been directed at the op as well. As Plainsman said, it seems like everyone around here has been a little testy lately and I was just trying to keep things a bit calmer.
> 
> Anyways to the op, did you get them cases cleaned up?


You did a good job too ac700wildcat, but no one wants to listen.

Hey, I like all of you guys, but if the anger keeps up it will need to be locked. I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't want my name last when it got locked. It doesn't look good. Now, I am not lecturing you, just up front. Thanks.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

im sorry it is a flaw i have. Same reason it is hard to go to the range here and listen to the guys that shot deer at 500yds on the run holding 5"s over there back, with there ultra super flat shooting .270. I just cant keep my mouth shut when i hear such foolishness.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> im sorry it is a flaw i have. Same reason it is hard to go to the range here and listen to the guys that shot deer at 500yds on the run holding 5"s over there back, with there ultra super flat shooting .270. I just cant keep my mouth shut when i hear such foolishness.


   

I understand, and don't worry about it, I am speaking up before I am disappointed in anyone.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KurtR said:


> im sorry it is a flaw i have. Same reason it is hard to go to the range here and listen to the guys that shot deer at 500yds on the run holding 5"s over there back, with there ultra super flat shooting .270. I just cant keep my mouth shut when i hear such foolishness.


ehh, 500 yards is a chip shot. Oops, wrong thread, sorry. :wink: :iroll: :rollin:

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I don't remember ever reading anything about motor oil in a manual, but I'd agree that if they did, they would say not to use it.


Ha, I would hope they would say that. I didn't mean motor oil specifically, just products other than those intended for use in hand loading. I think all 7 of my manuals talk about not using things that may cause primer or powder fouling.



> I miss "nice Kurt". He was around for a week or two, where did he go?


Screw that, I will take HONEST Kurt any day. I think some times it is too much sugar coated sunshine and fluffy feel good being thrown around on this site. Nothing wrong with stating your opinion and telling the truth. A bunch of name calling and threats from internet tough guys would be one thing, but just arguing about things is perfectly fine in my opinion, but I guess I am not a mod so it doesn't really matter.



> Hey, I like all of you guys, but if the anger keeps up it will need to be locked. I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't want my name last when it got locked. It doesn't look good. Now, I am not lecturing you, just up front. Thanks.


I didn't notice a whole lot of angry talk, but that, I guess, is your call. Seems like the mind to lock a thread is made up before the last person posts any way, so I am not sure what the big deal is being "last". It takes more than one to tango! Kind of like in football, the guy who fights back always gets the flag!

As far as posting all your land, go ahead. We all have our own places to hunt any way. Grow up son!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Well there is a set of loading dies that will contiune to spreadthe oil around even longer.

I think most of the manuals recommend the brand of case lube they or their parent company makes and markets.

 Al


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

It all depends on the brand of syn.oil. I personally use Mobil 1 since it's cheaper than royal purple.As far as cleaning them off afterwards I just throw them on the gas bar-be-que in a pan and crank it up to high.If you wait till the smoke really start bellowing out you can smoke some meat also.Hope this helps. oke: :lol:


----------



## hubel458 (Jul 6, 2008)

In our 12GA FH and other major big bore work, we do huge amounts
of sizing, expanding, swaging ,and regular case lube gets expensive.
So I use STP, which is real hick and slippery like regular thick case lube.
It is much, much better than thinner motor oil.
Spread it real thin like you do case lube and when done wipe
off with old cotton shirt material. I wipe it twice. Works great
and to get rid of slightly oily smell, I pour the pint or qt of stp in a covered flat
pan for about 2 weeks and stir every day and most of the aromatics that
have the oily smell evaporates.Good shooting-Ed


----------

